
Can i learn math - blobb
Hello guys i have  a question and i need clean answer to clear my mind so im 22 year old and now im practicing front end development and i dont know nothing in math so i want to learn math because i see now i need to learn math someone can tell me is to late  to learn math or not if not how can i learn math how to develop my logic or critical thinkin and so on.
======
gamechangr
I went back to school at around 27. I took a handful of classes in Math and
made an "A" in all of them.

Math is quite easy actually. The difficult thing is learning "how" to study,
which (in my opinion) is a little different than you study for other subjects.

First, there is a huge amount of available resources online and many of the
books have half the problems answered in the back. Use those. If you're lazy,
math is hard.

HERE IS THE TIP THAT MADE ALL THE DIFFERENCE FOR ME:

Don't study all at one time -- like in a 4 or 6 hour block of time. That's
really just cramming. It's possible to get in the groove and me able to answer
all the problems in your homework - while it's fresh...but then never really
learn it or be able to duplicate it on a test.

Study 1 hour a day and always start with a problem you think you can do first.
NEVER, NEVER, NEVER - look in the back of the book before you complete it. If
you have to look in the back of the book -- mark the number down and make sure
that you can repeat it tomorrow without looking.

Do that, you will do well in Math.

~~~
blobb
Thakn u very much bro.

~~~
gamechangr
One more thought....

If you're planning on staying Front End, you don't actually need that much
math. Just Algebra mainly.

